# $_POST $_GET iframe Problem im Firefox



## TLoD (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe leider ein Problem mit dem ich trotz langem Googlen nicht klarkomme...
Ich übergebe Werte mit $_POST an die logs.php, welche in einem iframe lade und lese dort dort die Werte mit $_GET wieder aus.
Anschließend sende ich in der logs.php mit onload.document.agenteneinsatz.submit() eine form mit den vorher übermittelten Werten ab. Die Werte werden auch an die logs.php übermittelt, denn da kann ich sie noch auslesen. Allerdings werden die Werte nicht mehr von dem Formular richtig übergeben. Und nun das blöde, im IE ****t alles 1a. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir hier weiterhelfen.


```
echo " <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC \"-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN\"".isIE().">";
echo " <html>\n";
echo " <head>
	<meta http-equiv=\"expires\" content=\"0\">
	<meta http-equiv=\"pragma\" content=\"no-cache\">
	<meta http-equiv=\"cache-control\" content=\"no-cache\">\n";
echo " <title>".getTitle()."</title>\n";
echo " <link rel=\"stylesheet\" type=\"text/css\" href=\"".CSS()."\" />\n";
echo " </head>\n";
echo " <body onLoad=\"uhrAktualisieren(),countdown(),popup_check()\">\n";
echo " <div id=\"root\">\n"; // ganz oberer Div-Holder
echo " <div id=\"info\">\n"; // banner
include "info.php";
echo " </div>\n";
echo " <div id=\"links\">\n"; // linkes Menu
include "links.php";
echo " </div>\n";
echo " <div id=\"mitte\">\n"; // In der Mitte der Inhalt
echo " 	<iframe src=\"logs.php?g=".$_POST['galaxy']."&s=".$_POST['system']."&p=".$_POST['planet']."&id=".$_POST['id']."&sess=".$_SESSION['ID']."\" name=\"result\" width=\"100%\" height=\"700px\" frameborder=\"0\" id=\"result\">";
        // hier in diesem Frame landet die Scanseite von WoG
echo "  </iframe>";
echo "  <noframes>\n";
echo "  <body>\n";
echo "  <p>Keine Frames, keine Spyliste. Sorry dude</p>\n";
echo "  </body>\n";
echo "  </noframes>\n";
echo "  </div>\n";
echo "  <div id=\"clear\"></div>\n";
echo "  <div id=\"footer\">\n"; // Am Schluss der Footer
include "footer.php";
echo "  </div>\n";
echo "  </div>\n";
echo "  </body>\n";
echo " </html>\n";
```


```
echo "<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC \"-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN\">
      <html>
      <head>
	<link rel=\"stylesheet\" href=\"".CSS()."\" type=\"text/css\">
      </head>
      <body onLoad=\"document.agenteneinsatz.submit()\">
      <form name=\"agenteneinsatz\" action=\"".$actionurl."\" method=\"post\" target=\"result\">
      	<input name=\"auftrag\" value=\"Neue Messages\" type=\"hidden\">
        <input name=\"agentenanz\" value=\"10\" type=\"hidden\">
        <input name=\"galaxy\" value=\"".$_GET['g']."\" type=\"hidden\">
        <input name=\"system\" value=\"".$_GET['s']."\" type=\"hidden\">
        <input name=\"planet\" value=\"".$_GET['p']."\" type=\"hidden\">
      </form>
      </body>
      </html>";
```


----------



## TLoD (28. Mai 2013)

Sorry für den Beitrag - ich bin soeben auf den Fehler gestoßen.
Ich habe ständig statt der ID des Users die ID für den Beitrag übergeben und daher ging alles schief. Nu sitz ich seit Wochen vor dem Problem und finde den Fehler beim erstellen des Topics...


----------

